# Best wireless modem under 2000 Rs ?



## shijilt (Sep 19, 2015)

I want to get a new BSNL broadband connection.
Planning to take BSNL plan of Rs.1445/- , which gives 2Mbps until 20 GB and 1Mbps UL after that.
I am already using 40GB+/month using my MTS dongle.
I will sometimes keep the PC/modem on for more than 15 hours continuously....

I need a good stable modem.
I am happy with my MTS dongle's WiFi coverage - So I hope any WiFi modem will be better in WiFi coverage.

TP-Link TD-W8901N
or
TP-Link TD-W8968 

or is there any other better option ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

+1 to W8968


----------



## spacescreamer (Sep 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to W8968




It is astonishing how people keep recommending W8968 as if it is the ultimate solution today as well.

[STRIKE]Well, some info for all the obsessed people- TP Link started messing with the model from V3 and onwards, supplying a dummy port instad of two working ones. So in essence, it is coming with only one working antenna.[/STRIKE]

People discovered this and started complaining, the box still mentioned 5 x 2 dBi strength, so what does TP Link do..? They simply made the antennas non detachable from V4 revision so that people wont be able to know about their scandal.

D Link 2750U is the better option for the RJ11/ADSL based broadband now imo.

*mod edit:*@spacescreamer,the only astonishing fact is that how ppl post something like tp-link using dummy port without giving any logical reason or arguments.
Left port where antenna is attached is not working


> Now I answer your query. TP-Link TD-W8968 as a 300Mbps Wi-Fi router is definitely using two antennas synchronously in order to apply MIMO. However only one antenna will send out the beacon frames which contains the basic information of the Wi-Fi.
> In your case it is the right antenna that sends out the beacon frame. The left one doesn't send any beacons so that the Wi-Fi SSID disappeared once you dis-attached the right one.
> Beacon frame is used to show the Wi-Fi so that we can see the Wi-Fi. But not seeing the WI-Fi does not mean the antenna is not functioning.


----------



## shijilt (Sep 19, 2015)

[MENTION=5345]spacescreamer[/MENTION]  , i heard the same "dummy' issue..
and heard technical issues and poor after sales support about D-Link....


----------



## spacescreamer (Sep 19, 2015)

My friend got the 2750U a week back from brick n mortar shop and is raving about the purchase. 
Yes, the after sales is a hassle, but where are the other options? TP Link served an absolute stinker here :-X


----------



## shijilt (Sep 19, 2015)

spacescreamer said:


> My friend got the 2750U a week back from brick n mortar shop and is raving about the purchase.
> Yes, the after sales is a hassle, but where are the other options? TP Link served an absolute stinker here :-X



hmmm ..Thanks, I will defensively consider it as an option now. I don't want a dummy antenna


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 19, 2015)

spacescreamer said:


> It is astonishing how people keep recommending W8968 as if it is the ultimate solution today as well.
> 
> Well, some info for all the obsessed people- TP Link started messing with the model from V3 and onwards, supplying a dummy port instad of two working ones. So in essence, it is coming with only one working antenna.
> 
> ...



I have V2 which can be used for E-WAN based cable broadband too 

Didn't knew that they changed the hardware like that.


----------



## spacescreamer (Sep 19, 2015)

I am myself using the V2, and it is a workhorse. Why would TP Link smash its own image is really a mystery worthy of proper coverage.

@shiljilt 
Glad to help.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Sep 19, 2015)

spacescreamer said:


> My friend got the 2750U a week back from brick n mortar shop and is raving about the purchase.
> Yes, the after sales is a hassle, but where are the other options? TP Link served an absolute stinker here :-X



I am using dlink 2750u myself for the last 1.5yrs. It's been working 24*7 days. Don't even remember shutting it down for more than 2hrs the last time. It's great for the price and features. The speed and range is also nothing to complain about. 

Overall, I am satisfied with the purchase. But, looking at the future now, I won't buy it again because the router atleast need to support dual band capability simultaneously. Or atleast must have the option of 5GHz transmission.
However, if you are looking at 2.4GHz transmission and looking to stream some FHD/HD videos on your network. Then you won't be disappointed. I use it all the time for that without shuttering. Also, at any time in my place, more than 2-5 users are usually connected all the time. And at peak times that limit goes up to 7-9 users.


----------

